# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Hollyoaks > The Rumour Mill >  McQueens Swapping?

## tammyy2j

He may have only came out of the closet recently but John Paul McQueen will nab himself a boyfriend in the shape of his sister Mercedes's boyfriend Russ. Mercedes who gets caught playing away with badboy Warren gets dumped by Russ. John Paul and Russ have always been close and with him providing a shoulder to cry on for Russ things develop leaving Russ confused as to his feelings and sexuality. 

Well it looks like the McQueen's like keeping in the family with Carmel falling for Jacqui's fiance Alek while Jacqui is trying to keep her mind off her ex Tony who is realising she could be the one for him.

Whats next Michaela making a play for Dom?

----------

snapper (05-03-2007)

----------


## Footie_Chick

Lol, well Mercedes did say the other day that JP would try to get it on with Russ, maybe that was a hint.

----------


## moonstorm

Himmmm, I did wonder after watching Russ in that gay club!

----------


## Abbie

Hmm, well it will be nice to see another storyline for Russ, I missed him at gay bar though so I dont know what he was like there

----------


## thestud2k7

interesting storyline

its sisters nick each other boyfriends but brothers do it too

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

Russ gay?  :Ponder:  Love to see the look on Mercedes face if he really does get off with Jp!

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

Hmm...not sure about this one but how does John Paul manage to bag all the supposedly straight men?! First, Craig...now it looks like it's gonna be Russ! To me, he has never came across as being gay so i think this is unlikely.. :Ponder:  

Mercedes' face would be priceless though if she ever caught Russ and John Paul together!  :Lol:

----------


## Red08

Russ -  Gay??? That is so not going to happen, well I don't think so anyway.  Whats happended to Dom and Tina though?  Ever since the wedding they are hardly ever seen.  Mercedes was never right for Russ anyway - they act great together but I loved it when he was with Danni.

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

Now that Mercedes and Russ have split up and   Spoiler:    Craig's leaving  maybe it'll bring them closer  :Lol:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## tammyy2j

Russ is now rumoured to hook up with Carmel

----------


## di marco

> Russ is now rumoured to hook up with Carmel


i was just about to say that after watching yesterdays epi

----------


## Chris_2k11

Well he's far more suited to her than that tramp Mercedes

----------


## *-Rooney-*

wot is it with carmel does she only fall for her sisters husbands first jacqui's (alex) then mercedes' (russ), that girl really should get out more and expand her horizons meet more people

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

If Carmel gets together with Russ, can you imagine the reaction of all the McQueens?!

----------

